# BRP on new track....



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Putting final touches on the track, but taking time to run some laps....






Lots of fun!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice how big did the track end up being?


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bud, it's 26x14 with 6ft lanes. I have the ability to go little longer if needed.


----------

